# IELTS Study Group or tutor in Abu Dhabi



## sawah

Hi everybody,
I and my wife are preparing for immigration and we have to get a good score in the IELTS exam as a requirement for immigration. So I wander if there is any study groups or a private tutors in Abu Dhabi to help us prepare for the exam.


----------



## Bruce M

*IELTS course*

you go to American language center Abu dhabi-phone number:02-626-7577 or 02-627-2779


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I am sorry but is IELTS based on American or British English ? I honestly do not know. Grammar rules might differ a bit but spelling oh yeah it is hell with all the ending words "our" and the Z vs S

If you are moving to NZ prepare yourselves with British English.

The British council can guide you call the British Embassy


----------



## nm62

TOEFL and IGCSE exams are quite different from each other...

You do not really need to go to an institute to prepare for IELTS unless you are poor in English....

I advise you to purchase IELTS preparation books (with CD)...
from sharjah book fair before 26th november 2011 or get it from a library 

e.g. University of Wollongong in Dubai (IELTS examination centre) has the latest books and if you are preparing for the exams... you can access the library after paying the fees for exam...

they have a 2-4 hours practice class for around dh 250....

If you are appearing for an exam... Only the essay structure is most important... 
apart from accent, spellings, grammar is equally important...


----------

